# Top 10 Pope & Young Whitetail Producing States with Top 10 Counties Per State



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2009)

For those who have not seen any P&Y state recommendations lately, here's a good, interesting Top 10 P&Y hunting list by state, along with Top 10 Counties per state, for record book bowhunting bucks which may help in planning future hunting trips. Wish we would do more to help Georgia improve. 

This helpful list is from a July 2006 Realtree article at the web link below:  

http://www.realtree.com/community/feature.php?ID=298 


TOP 10 P&Y STATES

1. Illinois

2. Iowa

3. Kansas

4. Wisconsin

5. Ohio

6. Indiana

7. Minnesota

8. Missouri

9. Nebraska

10. Kentucky


Here's a few good facts to help fire you up for your bow season from this same article mentioned above:  

* Only 25 typical P & Y bucks have ever been taken from South Carolina. Illinois alone is getting close to cranking out a staggering 5,000 typical P & Y whitetails!

* Out of the top 20 typicals in history, 7 of them have come from Iowa. 

* Combine the best typicals from Iowa and Illinois, and the two states have produced 46 of the top 100 typical bucks in history. All of them score above 180 inches!  

* Kansas has grown 9 of the top 20 scoring archery non-typicals in history.

* Total up the non-typicals from Kansas and Illinois and an astonishing 51 of the top 100 scoring non-typicals in the P & Y record book have come from these two states. All of them score over 210 inches, making them true megabucks.

* If you want to try and kill a typical deer scoring over 150 inches, your odds of success are best in Illinois, Wisconsin, Iowa, Kansas and Ohio.

* For non-typicals scoring over 170 inches, the top five states are Illinois, Iowa, Wisconsin, Kansas and Ohio.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 1, 2009)

Read info. Im looking into hunting in Indiana or Kent next year. Might have to look into further west!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 1, 2009)

once again you will hear me say....

gotta love the midwest!


----------



## satchmo (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool, we have two lease in Ks that are in the top ten countys,linn and sumner.
Neat info.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Read info. Im looking into hunting in Indiana or Kent next year. Might have to look into further west!



Those are some good states which seem to be getting better & better.  The upper Mississippi River valley has quite a trophy buck history & reputation.




Jim Thompson said:


> once again you will hear me say....
> 
> gotta love the midwest!



Mega-Thanx, always glad to hear more about it, especially with all ya'lls good experiences & successes in the great MIDWEST!!!




satchmo said:


> Cool, we have two lease in Ks that are in the top ten countys,linn and sumner.
> Neat info.



Sound like ya'll will have a blast up there this season in Michael Waddell's favorite state to deer hunt.  Maybe this good info can help us all find more good buck hunting lands.  Hope ya'll get into some "Kansas King" type bucks like the sheds found in 1992.


----------



## KYTNHunter (Sep 4, 2009)

*I understand the records*

but you must also take into consideration the amount of hunters in each state. Not for the main 3 maybe, but for the others definitely. The counties aren't even right either. P&Y has a tendency to lean towards metropolitan areas where bowhunting is the main way to hunt.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Sep 4, 2009)

My county is on the top 10 for Missouri. Its 6th Pike. Thanks for posting.


----------

